# Gentoo 2005.0

## wesol

Jak by ktos nie wiedzial to juz mozna sciagnac nowe gentoo !!!!

http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/releases

pozdro,

wesol

----------

## keman

W sumie to dobrze, na tym gnojku przetestuje nowe USE, i zoptymalizuje go jak cholera  :Very Happy: 

Już się niemoge doczekac czwartku  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

jak ktos ma juz instalacje to po co to sciagac jak mozna zrobic update world. przeciez to nowy profil i wersje  pakietow . that's all

cheers.

----------

## keman

 *fallow wrote:*   

> jak ktos ma juz instalacje to po co to sciagac jak mozna zrobic update world. przeciez to nowy profil i wersje  pakietow . that's all
> 
> cheers.

 

Dokładniej, po emerge sync a następnie emege -uDv world uzyskam taki efekt  :Question: 

Jeśli nie, to co dokładniej zrobić  :Question: 

----------

## damjanek

migracje, a pozniej emerge sync && emerge -uD world

----------

## peka

no cóż: 

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /pub/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/ on this server.
> 
> Apache/1.3.26 Server at mirror.clarkson.edu Port 80

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## peka

ale (póki co) ftp.isu.edu.tw nie blokuje dostępu  :Smile: 

----------

## zajec_15

Niestety peka to terz nie działa nie można pobrac nic

----------

## Budzix

ciekawi mnie tylko dlaczego ... ? To chyba celowo ...

----------

## wesol

No nie stety teraz trzena czekac na oficjalna premiere  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zajec_15

Dzi przeglšdajšc serwery gentoo zauwarzyłem że jak już jest folder 2005.0 to jest pusty albo co w nim jest i nic nie można cišgnšć lub wogule się nic nie wywietla

----------

## zajec_15

Jak kto chce to moge zrobic obraz płyty minimal live cd 2005.0 i wrzucić na jakiego serwera(wczoraj udalo mi się zassać stage1 terz mi się udało)

----------

## peka

Wczoraj udało mi sie pobrał Minimal InstallCD z [url]http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/releases [/url] podanego przez wesol-a (tak to się odmienia?). Universal InstallCD pobrałem połowę i zablokowali  :Sad: .

Ściągnąłem też Stage1.

ftp.isu.edu.tw jeszcze dziś przez chwilę działało.

----------

## zajec_15

peka wrzuć na jakiego serwera stage1

----------

## peka

 *zajec_15 wrote:*   

> peka wrzuć na jakiego serwera stage1

 

Teraz nie mam jak.

Wieczorkiem.

----------

## wesol

peka: tak dobrze odmieniles  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ja mam 60% minima llive 2005.0. Bo nie myslalem ze ktos mozr to zablokowac  :Mad: , ale wiem kto mam Universal i minimal  :Very Happy: 

PS. Co to jest packages ? Bo wydaje mi sie ze rekompilowane pakiety, zawsze instaluje z sieci. Jesli mam racje to jak z tego skozysta ?

http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.3/packagecd/CONTENTS

----------

## peka

 *wesol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] ale wiem kto mam Universal i minimal 

 

Kto?

 *wesol wrote:*   

> PS. Co to jest packages ? Bo wydaje mi sie ze rekompilowane pakiety, zawsze instaluje z sieci. Jesli mam racje to jak z tego skozysta ?

 

 *Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> You might find a so-called Package CD on one of our mirrors. This CD is no LiveCD but an additional resource that can be exploited during a networkless installation. It contains prebuilt packages (the so-called GRP set) that allows you to easily and quickly install additional applications (such as OpenOffice.org, KDE, GNOME, ...) immediately after the networkless Gentoo installation. 

 

----------

## Raku

mam takie głupie pytanie: czy wy reinstalujecie wasze systemy po każdym nowym releasie gentoo?

bo szczerze mówiąc - nie rozumiem, o co tyle zamieszania z tymi live cd?

generalnie obrazy 2005.0 leżą już na mirrorach - póki się jeszcze nie rozpropagują po wszystkich, są zablokowane dla ogółu. Mógłbym je wam udostępnić, ale po co? Dostęp do internetu jak widać macie, więc zawsze możecie zainstalować system z np. 2004.3 i zrobić emerge sync && emerge -avuD system && emerge -avuD world. No i będziecie mieć 2005.0.

Więc o co tyle zamieszania?

----------

## peka

 *raku wrote:*   

> mam takie głupie pytanie: czy wy reinstalujecie wasze systemy po każdym nowym releasie gentoo?
> 
> bo szczerze mówiąc - nie rozumiem, o co tyle zamieszania z tymi live cd?
> 
> 

 

Rozumiem o co Ci chodzi i podzielam Twoje zdanie.

W moim przypadku problem jest taki, że zmieniłem maszynę i żadne LiveCD, w tym 2004.3, nie wykrywa mi mojego PATA HDD, który jest na VIA6410 RAID. Miałem nadzieję, że 2005.0 będzie miało jądro z obsługa tego chip-u. Wiem, że jest tam jšdro 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (w 2004.3 było 2.4.x). Wiem również, że obsługa VIA6410 PATA RAID została dodana w patch-u mm1 Andrew Morton-a do jšdra 2.6.11. Muszę jeszcze sprawdzić, czy jest to w 2.6.11-gentoo-r3.

Wczoraj (w tym samym czasie  :Smile: , w którym zobaczyłem 2005.0 do cišgnięcia) znalazłem również LiveCD: BIOS RAID support on Linux 2.6.x with dmraid.

Zobaczymy

----------

## pwe

ja mam ale dla A64 -> minimal i uniwersal

----------

## Robert W.

 *raku wrote:*   

> Dostęp do internetu jak widać macie, więc zawsze możecie zainstalować system z np. 2004.3 i zrobić emerge sync && emerge -avuD system && emerge -avuD world. No i będziecie mieć 2005.0.

 No może nie koniecznie, to nie wystarczy żeby zmienic profil. Po czyms takim bedzie ciągle gentoo 2004.3.

----------

## arsen

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   mam takie głupie pytanie: czy wy reinstalujecie wasze systemy po każdym nowym releasie gentoo?
> 
> bo szczerze mówiąc - nie rozumiem, o co tyle zamieszania z tymi live cd?
> 
>  
> ...

 

z tym że na 2004.3 jest tylko kernel 2.4 to jesteś w wielkim błędzie, defaultowe jest 2.4, przed botowaniem wystarczy wpisać smp i enter  :Smile: i masz kernel 2.6

btw: też nigdy nie zrozumie jak ktoś co nową wersje gentoo od nowa instaluje, to nie mandarke, redhat, slackware itd

gentoo jest metadystrybucją nie trzeba nigdy nic od nowa instalować, zmiana profilu i upgrade wystarcza.

Nazwy wersji są tylko umowne, praktycznie nic nie znaczą.Last edited by arsen on Tue Mar 22, 2005 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peka

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  [...] wystarczy wpisać smp i enter i masz kernel 2.6

 

[...], który niestety nie ma przyłożonego patch-a mm i niestety nie widzę mojego HDD.

----------

## wojtek

 *raku wrote:*   

> mam takie głupie pytanie: czy wy reinstalujecie wasze systemy po każdym nowym releasie gentoo?
> 
> bo szczerze mówiąc - nie rozumiem, o co tyle zamieszania z tymi live cd?
> 
> 

 

Ano odpowiedz jest prosta - jak sie cos sypie w systemie i trzeba skorzystac z livecd, to gentoo jest do tego IMVHO najlepszy.

Mnie sie udalo sciagnac wczoraj cala wersje minimal i nawet sprawdzic poprawnosc sumy kontrolnej, wiec jesli jest wieksze zapotrzebowanie to dajcie znac - wrzuce to na torrenta i udostepnie.

A propos, zna ktos jakis publiczny tracker, co by sie nie trzeba zbytnio rejestrowac, bo dla jednego torrenta to robota swieczki nie warta...Last edited by wojtek on Tue Mar 22, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   Dostęp do internetu jak widać macie, więc zawsze możecie zainstalować system z np. 2004.3 i zrobić emerge sync && emerge -avuD system && emerge -avuD world. No i będziecie mieć 2005.0. No może nie koniecznie, to nie wystarczy żeby zmienic profil. Po czyms takim bedzie ciągle gentoo 2004.3.

 

no to ci jeszcze dochodzi cd /etc && rm make.profile && ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile

IMO o wiele szybciej niż reinstalować cały system.

[EDITED] poprawiono komendę po uwagach Poe  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*    *raku wrote:*   Dostęp do internetu jak widać macie, więc zawsze możecie zainstalować system z np. 2004.3 i zrobić emerge sync && emerge -avuD system && emerge -avuD world. No i będziecie mieć 2005.0. No może nie koniecznie, to nie wystarczy żeby zmienic profil. Po czyms takim bedzie ciągle gentoo 2004.3. 
> 
> no to ci jeszcze dochodzi rm /etc/make.profile && ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 make.profile
> 
> 

 

tylko zaznacz jeszcze, bo nie kazdy musi wiedziec, ze ls -s /usr/portage/bla/bla/bla/bleh make.profile nalezy robic w /etc :-]

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMO o wiele szybciej niż reinstalować cały system.

 

No ba. Tymbardziej, ze pofil 2005.0 jest juz od dawna dostępny i uzywam go odkad wyszedł [co prawda wywalało na początku, ze ten profil nie jest jeszcze supportowany, ale po jakims czasie sie to zminenilo i juz wyzstko jest dobrze, 2005.0 mam juz od dawna :] ]

pozdrawiam

btw. wiele osob przezywa to wyjscie nowego stagea oznaczonego 2005.0 jakby nie wiadomo co sie działo. przeciez tak jak pisalo wiele osob wczesniej - nie ma sensu reinstalkowac Gentoo ze stage'a 2005.0, kiedy ma sie 2004.x, to sie robi automatycznie poniekąd 2005.0 po -uD world i zmianie profilu... no nic

----------

## keman

Ok, ja mam obecnie 2005.0 experimental, a i tak nosze się z zamiarem reinstalacji Gentoo (ze względu na większą optymalizacje, / porządek z pakietami ), wiec chyba lepiej instalowac z najnowszego stage1  :Question: 

A przezywania, i wyczekiwana nowego 2005.0 stable też mnie dziwi, na niektórych listach ciągneły się na ten temat dłuuugie wątki  :Laughing: .

[OT]

co dokładnie daje 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

w make.conf  :Question: 

[/OT]

----------

## kranked

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> co dokładnie daje 
> ...

 

To, że system będzie oparty na 'niestabilnych' pakietach. Tzn. nie tyle niestabilnych co nie do końca przetestowanych co ale nie oznacza, że coś się będzie sypać. Ja np. po dodaniu tego wpisu do make.conf mogłem skompilować kadu-0.3.9 zamiast starszej wersji.  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

~ARCH nie oznacza  narzuconego braku stabilnosci , tylko ze pakiet nie jest jeszcze _dostatecznie_ przetestowany by mogl trafic do ARCH. w typowo testowej fazie sa pakiety -*

cheers.

----------

## tdi

co 2005.0 ja sie switchnalem i jest all ok . 

HOWTO na wiki.gentoo.org o przesiadce na NPTL ladnie all pokazuje

----------

## psycepa

[OT]

a ja mam takie pytanie: gdybym zrobil dodatkowa partycje, przekopiowal tam caly / i dodal odpowiednie wpisy w np lilo, potem przebootowal maszyne na ten 'nowy' system i potem zrobil update profilu to czy by to zadzialalo i czy mialbym 2 wersje gentoo (np w celach testowych/edukacyjnych) ??:> 

[/OT]

----------

## Dawid159

Zadziałać zadziała  :Smile:  ale co do tego czy będą dwie różne wersje gentoo to nie mam 100% pewności ale wydaje mi się że tak  :Wink: 

----------

## wesol

Tez o tym kiedys (7 dni temu  :Laughing:  ) myslalem, ale ja zamniezam zrobi to jakims programen ala ghost.

Jestem cziekawy odpowiedzi:twisted:  To ja sie jeszcze dorzuce : Chcial bym tak to zrobic zeby mogl zgrywal za kazdym razem na inna partycje i tym sposobem sprawdzic wydajnosc systemow plikow. W ten sposob moglbym wybrac ten najlepszy bardzo malym nakladem czasu  :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## milu

 *wesol wrote:*   

> Tez o tym kiedys (7 dni temu  ) myslalem, ale ja zamniezam zrobi to jakims programen ala ghost.

 

Polecam jednak skopiować wszystko na inną partycję niż zabawę w obrazowanie partycji. Jest to o tyle pewniejszy sposób, że nie gra roli wielkość partycji. Kopiujesz i tyle(jeśli masz tyle miejsca co potrzeba oczywiście  :Wink: 

@psycepa: zadziałałoby i miałbyś prawie to samo gentoo(dla mnie zmiana profilu z 2004.3 na 2005.0 to nie jest zmiana wersji tylko normalna ewolucja). Fakt, że jedno miałbyś sprofilowane jako 2004.3 a drugie 2005.0  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Nie rozumiem w czym problem.

Bierze się dowolny livecd, kopiuje na nowa partycje cały system z zachowaniem praw dostępu i nie ma prawa nie działać. Ja w ten sposób "instalowałem" gentoo dla swoich znajomych. 

MC - najprostrzy instalator gentoo : )

Oczywiście pewne ustawienia trzeba zmienić, ale to chyba oczywiste. 

BTW: Sam miałem kiedyś 2x gentoo - jedno służyło własnie do testów i instalacji wszystkiego, co tylko wpadło pod klawisze. Fajna sprawa.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## psycepa

e no z livecd to by bylo za proste ;P

chodzi o ot ze np mam juz ustawione pewne rzeczy, configi programow, wiec lepiej chyba gotowe skopiowac  :Wink: , kwestia jest taka ze na drugiej partycji moglbym sobie zrobic 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=-* cyz cos w ten desen i z zainteresowaniem patrzec co sie bedzie dzialo  :Smile: , 

besides, ja nie twierdze ze to by byly dwie rozne wersje gentoo a raczej 2 kopie :> jak cos bym skopal zawsze by zostawal ten "pewniak", a jakby dzialalo to prosta przesiadka na nowy a druga na test, i tak dalej ....  :Smile: 

najwiekszym moim zmartwieniem jest kwestia loadera :/, bo z tego co pamietam to lilo laduje jadro linuxa podane w configu, wiec jakbym mu odpowiednio kazal to by zaladowal to z drugiej partycji, problemem jest to ze nie wiem czy nie trzeba czegos zrobic z bootsektorem tej nowej partycji .... chyba ze 

```

#lilo

```

wystarczy  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tylko zaznacz jeszcze, bo nie kazdy musi wiedziec, ze ls -s /usr/portage/bla/bla/bla/bleh make.profile nalezy robic w /etc :-]
> 
> 

 

masz rację, poprawię to w moim poście, żeby dla potomnych było poprawnie  :Smile: ))

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, ja mam obecnie 2005.0 experimental, a i tak nosze się z zamiarem reinstalacji Gentoo (ze względu na większą optymalizacje, / porządek z pakietami ), wiec chyba lepiej instalowac z najnowszego stage1 Question
> 
> 

 

ale większą optymalizację można zrobić bez reinstalacji systemu !!

wystarczy poprawić flagi (USE oraz kompilatora) i zreemergować wszystko co się ma zainstalowane (bodajże emerge -e, ale odsyłam do man portage).

----------

## lazy_bum

Może by tak wszystko co mądre i co by ludzie nie instalowali wszystkiego od stage1 przy przesiadce z 200*.* na (teraz) 2005.0 zebrać i zrobić jakieś MINI-HOW-TO?

----------

## Robert W.

 *raku wrote:*   

> ale większą optymalizację można zrobić bez reinstalacji systemu !!
> 
> wystarczy poprawić flagi (USE oraz kompilatora) i zreemergować wszystko co się ma zainstalowane (bodajże emerge -e, ale odsyłam do man portage).

 Ja osobiście wolę reinstalację. Trwa to tyle samo czasu, a jest pewność że nie będzie żadnych śmieci (pozostałości po poprzednich wersjach pakietów etc.).

----------

## arsen

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   ale większą optymalizację można zrobić bez reinstalacji systemu !!
> 
> wystarczy poprawić flagi (USE oraz kompilatora) i zreemergować wszystko co się ma zainstalowane (bodajże emerge -e, ale odsyłam do man portage). Ja osobiście wolę reinstalację. Trwa to tyle samo czasu, a jest pewność że nie będzie żadnych śmieci (pozostałości po poprzednich wersjach pakietów etc.).

 

Niezyt mądre podejście, każdy śmieć idzie usunąć, ale jeśli ma ktoś na takie instalacje czas to proszę bardzo  :Smile: 

IMHO podejście microsoftowe  :Smile: , nie wyobrażam sobie zarządaniem poważnym serwerem i na czas instalacji mail do klientów "Przepraszamy, musieliśmy zawiesić działanie serwera, budujemy nowe gentoo  :Smile: "

----------

## wojtek

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *Robert W. wrote:*   Ja osobiście wolę reinstalację. Trwa to tyle samo czasu, a jest pewność że nie będzie żadnych śmieci (pozostałości po poprzednich wersjach pakietów etc.). 
> 
> Niezyt mądre podejście, każdy śmieć idzie usunąć, ale jeśli ma ktoś na takie instalacje czas to proszę bardzo 
> 
> IMHO podejście microsoftowe , nie wyobrażam sobie zarządaniem poważnym serwerem i na czas instalacji mail do klientów "Przepraszamy, musieliśmy zawiesić działanie serwera, budujemy nowe gentoo "

 

Zgadzam sie z przedmowca w 100-tu procentach, ja mam jedna instalacje juz od ponad 2 lat i wciaz wyglada jakby była wczoraj zainstalowana. Oczywiscie to wymaga wiedzy n.t. systemu i swidomosci co sie w nim dzieje. Nie wystarczy bezmyslne emerge, czasem potrzeba tez revdep-rebuild czy fix_libtool_liles.sh, ale jesli ktos interesuje sie wlasnycm systemem, to nie jest to dla niego zadna nowosc. Dodam jeszcze tylko, ze praktycznie od samego poczatku jade na ~x86 i - ujal bym to tak - jest generalnie OK, natomiast -* to jawne proszenie sie o problemy - architektury blokuje sie z powodu znanych bledow i takie operacje to zwykle ich wywolywanie.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> Zgadzam sie z przedmowca w 100-tu procentach, ja mam jedna instalacje juz od ponad 2 lat i wciaz wyglada jakby była wczoraj zainstalowana. Oczywiscie to wymaga wiedzy n.t. systemu i swidomosci co sie w nim dzieje. Nie wystarczy bezmyslne emerge, czasem potrzeba tez revdep-rebuild czy fix_libtool_liles.sh, ale jesli ktos interesuje sie wlasnycm systemem, to nie jest to dla niego zadna nowosc. Dodam jeszcze tylko, ze praktycznie od samego poczatku jade na ~x86 i - ujal bym to tak - jest generalnie OK, natomiast -* to jawne proszenie sie o problemy - architektury blokuje sie z powodu znanych bledow i takie operacje to zwykle ich wywolywanie.

 

Tutaj pewnie trzeba podzielić userów na tych co chcą mieć dobry, stabilny, DZIAŁAJĄCY (bez niebieskich ekranów śmierci ;-) system i na tych co to lubią grzebać itp. Oczywiście używając i tak się uczymy, ale nie wszyscy koniecznie to lubią i nie uważają tego za przydatne.

----------

## arsen

Ja bardzo lubie "grzebać" w systemie, ale nie oznacza to że musze raz na tydzien gentoo od nowa zainstalować  :Smile: 

Można te 2 rzeczy pogodzić  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja osobiście wolę reinstalację. Trwa to tyle samo czasu, a jest pewność że nie będzie żadnych śmieci (pozostałości po poprzednich wersjach pakietów etc.).

 

tak, ale w czasie reemergowania pakietów mogę sobie obejrzeć jakiś film, posłuchać muzyki, gołe d... pooglądać  :Wink:  czy nawet normalnie pracować. Nie tracę czasu i prądu na bezproduktywną pracę komputera. A śmieci? Są w /etc, /var, /tmp. Łatwo je usunąć a i żyć z nimi można (dyski nie są takie drogie, a 8 GB na / i reszta na /home starcza mi już od prawie roku (tak długo używam gentoo))

----------

## wojtek

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Tutaj pewnie trzeba podzielić userów na tych co chcą mieć dobry, stabilny, DZIAŁAJĄCY (bez niebieskich ekranów śmierci  system i na tych co to lubią grzebać itp. Oczywiście używając i tak się uczymy, ale nie wszyscy koniecznie to lubią i nie uważają tego za przydatne.

 

Tutaj trzeba sobie zadac jedno zasadnicze pytanie: czy Gentoo jest dla takich userow ktorzy chca miec "swiety spokoj" wlasciwa dystrybucja... IMHO raczej nie - revdep-rebuild niestety czasem jest nieuniknione, chyba ze ktos o tym nie wie, i caly czas reinstaluje system, jak Windows, gdy mu cos nie dziala...

----------

## arsen

No, ten kto ma długo gentoo ten zna obok revdep-rebuild inne programy  :Smile:  jak np.

fixpackages, regeneworld, ldconfig, i inne "fixy" wprost z /usr/lib/portage/bin/ (pisze z pamięci, moze scieżka inna  :Smile: )

większośc z czasem była dla mnie nie unikniona  :Smile: 

----------

## wojtek

regenworld, jest przydatny jak ktos sobie skasuje niechcacy worlda, ale strasznie go nie lubie, bo "na glupa" wszytko pakuje do world-a co jest zainstalowane. Ja mam w pliku world tylko "koncowe" pakiety bez zaleznosci, dzieki czemu latwo moge wysledzic zbedne biblioteki/zaleznosci w systemie gdy stana sie juz przestarzale. Podobnie polecam stosowanie obok flagi -u flage --oneshot co zapobiegnie umieszczaniu w world-zie tych pakietow przy upgrade'ach, tak jak sie to dzieje przy zwyklym emerge'u nowej aplikacji.

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

> No, ten kto ma długo gentoo ten zna obok revdep-rebuild inne programy  jak np.
> 
> fixpackages, regeneworld, ldconfig, i inne "fixy" wprost z /usr/lib/portage/bin/ (pisze z pamięci, moze scieżka inna )
> 
> większośc z czasem była dla mnie nie unikniona 

 

Może ktoś zdecydowałby się zrobić jakiś krótki opis tych fix-ów  :Question: 

Było by ciekawie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

PS: Wrzucił juz ktoś tego nowego stage1 na swoje FTP  :Question: 

----------

## wesol

Ja mialem rowniez reinstalowac gentoo, ale wydaje mi sie ze sie obejdzie  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Mogl by ktos napisac wiecej o czyszczeniu gentoo ? Najlepiej zeby ktos wybral jakis latwy program, bo ja nigdy nie mialem stycznosci z niczym podobnym  :Embarassed:  , a bardzo mi to ciekawi, wogule lubie sobie "pogrzebac" w plikach. 

a moze jakis nowy temat ? jak mysliucie ?

----------

## zajec_15

Ja mam tylko minimal live cd 2005.0 ale mam tylko 5 kb/s uploadu więc nici żebym wam dał na ftp. Miałem terz stage1 2005.0 ale sksowałem i wiem że można odzyskać ten plik ale nie wiem jak, może wy macie jakie pomysły i jak by udšło mi sie odzyskac ten plik to bym wam dał na ftp

----------

## wesol

wydaje mi sie ze na mini live cd jest stage1

----------

## zajec_15

nie ma tam stage 1

----------

## patryk.pl

Nie wiem czy to jest to, ale warto zajrzeć na tego ftp'a ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/ mi się ściąga z prędkością ponad 70 kB/s (czyli prawie maksimum mojego łącza)

Tak przy okazji zapytam się czy czytając handbooka na temat 2004.3 nie zostanę czymś bardzo zaskoczony i czy poradzę sobie wtedy z gentoo ??

----------

## Poe

 *patryk.pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak przy okazji zapytam się czy czytając handbooka na temat 2004.3 nie zostanę czymś bardzo zaskoczony i czy poradzę sobie wtedy z gentoo ??

 

Instaluj wg hb2004.3, nic sie nie stanie. nowa wersja - 2005.0 gentoo, to poprostu 2004.3 + ulepszenia/naprawienie kodu, uaktualnione bazy itp itd, ale sposob instalacji jest ten sam.

----------

## zajec_15

patryk.pl spisałe sie na 6 ten link działa i cigam stage 1

----------

## patryk.pl

Proszę bardzo.

Klikałem "na pałe" ftp'y  (dosłownie kilka ich było) i tylko ten zadziałał mi  :Smile:  był ostatni z możłiwych, cieszę się, że to oto chodziło.

Pozdrawiam i życzę przyjemnego ściągania  :Smile:  (mam nadzieję, że nie zablokują tego ftp'a)

----------

## zajec_15

Ja już cigłem Minimal Live CD i stage1 i włanie wrzucam na moje ftp

----------

## wojtek

Dla wszystkich zainsteresowanych sklecilem torrenta zawierajacego obraz ISO w wersji minimal, archiwum ze stage1 oraz odpowiednie sumy kontrolne.

Bede sedowal dzisiaj do poznej nocy, i jutro od poludnia tez pewnie do poznej nocy. Transfer poczatkowy 24 kB/s i bedzie lepszy, jesli wiecej osob bedzie sedowac. Calosc wazy 74.6 MB.

Update: Zdaje sie ze tracker, ktorego uzylem nie byl najszczesliwszy, mam nadzieje, ze teraz nie bedzie juz wiekszych problemow. Nowy torrent mozna pobrac z tego miejsca, sa tam tez statystyki udostepniania.

----------

## C1REX

Jakiś głupi jestem, ale do tej pory nie rozumiem dlaczego:

a) ktoś reinstaluje system, gdy jest dostępny nowy stage

b) jeśli już ktoś ma wewnętrzną potrzebę reinstalacji, to dopuszcza się silnego samokrzywdzenia i posługuje się najgorszą ze znanych mi metod: GentooLiveCD

?

IMO: Czas potrzebny na kompilację od stage1 lepiej zagospodarować na naukę aktualizacji systemu.

http://gentoo.pl/content/view/24/31/

----------

## Raku

nie chciałbym nikogo z forumowiczów obrażać, ale zauważ C1REX, że wszyscy którzy rzucają się do reinstalacji gentoo mają na swoim koncie zaledwie kilka{naście|dzieścia} postów na forum - zapewne od niedawna korzystają z tej dystybucji, być może nawet od niedawna korzystają z linuksa. IMO - jeszcze się wyrobią jak dłużej popracują  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

trafne stwierdzenie raku  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Zapewne macie rację. Każdy z nas ma taką nadzieję. 

Ja bym jednak mimo wszystko odradzał Gentoo LiveCD na instalator. To się może sprawdzać przy stage3, ale nie przy tak długiej kompilacji. NavynOS np. ma nowy kernel i można od stage1 kompilować system na nptl. Ma też oczywiście X, MC i przeglądarki internetowe.

Wolne działanie Gentoo? To nie windows. Nad wszystkim da się zapanować. Są dostępne How-To jak przysieszyć działanie systemu i jak taki stan utrzymać. Podobne opisy dotykają problemu rozrastania się, zawierające dobre rady jak walczyć z nadmiernym zużyciem miejsca na dysku.

Nie zrozumcie mnie źle. Daleki jestem od puszenia się, ponieważ moja wiedza nie daje najmniejszych podstaw do tego. (Jestem głupi jak but)

Chiałbym tylko, by życie nowych użytkowników było piękniejsze : )

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## fallow

tak jak to teraz sie mowi " gentoo jest trendy "  :Wink: 

ja nie moge scierpiec jak ktos zainstaluje gentoo i pyta sie "jak zainstalowac kde" normalnie cos mnie strzela od razu z miejsca. wystarczy przejsc proces instalacji i miec iq 80 zeby wpasc ze robi sie to podobnie jak wszystko w gentoo.

a co do gentoo livecd - ja uwarzam ze dla kogos kto naprawde jest poczatkujacy to dobra rzecz , nie ma mc i innych takich , jak sie przejdzie przez instalacje to przynajmniej sie czlowiek czegos nauczy , a nie bedzie robil wszystkiego metoda licznych ulatwien 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## sofcik

Popieram  :Smile:  Ten pierwszy raz powinien być całkowicie podstawowy. Człowiek musi przeskoczyć pewną przeszkodę jaką jest isntalacja i wtedy poradzi sobie z resztą. W przeciwnym wypadku zaraz będą kolejne setki pytań, tych samych co zawsze  :Smile: . Ale wielokrotna instalacja gentoo poza utratą dużej ilości czasu to ma same ++. Ja za każdym razem się czegoś nowego ucze podczas instalacji. Czasem coś zepsuje a make.conf czasem pomylę jakąś kolejność, ale w zamian nabieram większego rozeznania co świszczy w tych wszystkich plikach /etc  :Smile: . Żeby dało się z tego żyć to bym rzucił edukację  :Smile: .

2005.0 Pewnie sobie odpuszczę, ale 2005.1 z graficznym instalatorem na pewno wyprubuję tak dla zabawy jak i do wyłapania ewentualnych błędów. 

Pozdrawiam Forumowiczów.

----------

## qermit

 *fallow wrote:*   

> tak jak to teraz sie mowi " gentoo jest trendy " 

  wydaje mi się że słowo trendy nie jest już trendy.

a co do tego iq fallow, to co z tego że będzie wysokie, jak za instalację zabiera się leń, któremu nie chce się trochę poczytać?

PS graficznego instalatora będę strzegł się jak ognia

----------

## wojtek

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ja bym jednak mimo wszystko odradzał Gentoo LiveCD na instalator. To się może sprawdzać przy stage3, ale nie przy tak długiej kompilacji. NavynOS np. ma nowy kernel i można od stage1 kompilować system na nptl. Ma też oczywiście X, MC i przeglądarki internetowe.
> 
> 

 

Troche nie rozumiem co masz na mysli. Z livecd gentoo nie da sie zainstalowac systemu na ntpl? Zapewniam cie, ze sie dalo nawet na starym 2004.0 (no ok, na experimentalu z jadrem 2.6  :Wink: ), tylko trzeba bylo odpowiednio poustaiwac pliki konfiguracyjne. Wiem, bo mam takie wyczyny juz za soba. Coprawada moja pierwsza instalacja (juz grubo ponad 3 lata temu  :Wink: ) byla roboina z chrootowanego terminala na juz zainstalowanym slackware, ale uwazam, ze livecd gentoo jest bardzo poreczny - ma wszystko czego potrzeba w sytuacjach awaryjnych i niewielki rozmiar. Oczywscie o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  :Wink: .Last edited by wojtek on Thu Mar 24, 2005 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## totencham

Nierozumiem czemu wszyscy mówią, jaka to instalacja gentoo jest trudna - przecież jest handbook i to nie byle jaki. W łatwy i przystępny sposób opisuje i przeprowadza przez proces instalacji, tłumacząc "o so chozi jakby". Na prawdę nie wiem skąd to przekonanie. Chodzi o konsolę, która odstrasza część potencjalnych użytkowników? Bo szczerze mówiąc, nie widzę innego powodu.

----------

## fallow

nie jest trudna - z handbookiem jest banalnie prosta , to ludzie sa  trudni 

 -- tudni  --  uogolniajac 

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> nie jest trudna - z handbookiem jest banalnie prosta , to ludzie sa  trudni 
> 
>  -- tudni  --  uogolniajac 
> 
> cheers 

 

ano, niektórzy też na głęboką wode się pchają z nikłą wiedzą. zamiast chłonąć wiedze najpierw, większości nawet się nie chce poczytać swietnej dokumentacji, ba, nie zdają sobie nawet sprawy jaka jest dobra i że żadna dystrybucja tak dobrej nie ma.

----------

## keman

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   nie jest trudna - z handbookiem jest banalnie prosta , to ludzie sa  trudni 
> 
>  -- tudni  --  uogolniajac 
> 
> cheers  
> ...

 

Co prawda, to prawda....

Kiedys zreszta tez nieczytalem manow, ale sa naprawde rewelacyjne, to samo handbook czy opisy plikow konfiguracyjnych......

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## wojtek

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ano, niektórzy też na głęboką wode się pchają z nikłą wiedzą. zamiast chłonąć wiedze najpierw, większości nawet się nie chce poczytać swietnej dokumentacji, ba, nie zdają sobie nawet sprawy jaka jest dobra i że żadna dystrybucja tak dobrej nie ma.

 

Najbardziej smiesza mnie posty w stylu: "ludzie ratunku jestem zielony z linuksa, wczoraj go zainstalowałem, kompiluje wlasnie program XY (najczesciej Kadu  :Wink: ) i configure mi wyrzuca...".

Na Boga! Toc jeszcze nie nauczyl sie uzywac lini komend, a juz za kompilacje sie zabiera? Sciagnij pakiet binarny czlowieku!

Potem jest stado inwektyw jaki to ten Linux jest trudny i nieprzystepny. A prawda jest taka, ze ludzie dostaja fiola na punkcie mozliwosci jakie oferuje przecietna domyslna instalacja i maja pretensje o to, ze do pewnych rzeczy po prostu trzeba WIEDZY, a nie tylko checi. Problem w Windows nie wystepuje, bo tam nikt na dzien dobry nie dostaje kompilatora i mozliwosci przekompilowania kazdego programu w systemie...

Troche mi to przypomina inna sytuacje, gdy na ktoryms z forow jakas niedoswiadczona uzytkowniczka komputera zapytala sie co to jest BIOS i jak sobie moze tam cos "pozmieniac". Na delikatna sugestie, ze raczej nie powinno sie tak po prostu "czegos tam zmieniac" od razu posypaly sie glosy o braku zrozumienia dla niedoswidczonego uzytkownika i wynoseniu sie ze swoja wiedza ponad innych... Ciekawy jestem dalszej historii tego komputera, o tym juz nie pisali...  :Laughing: 

----------

## zieloo

Pani X, oburzonym głosem?:

- "A co może byc w komputerze innego niz Windows?".

Pozostawie to bez komentarza.

----------

## Poe

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Pani X, oburzonym głosem?:
> 
> - "A co może byc w komputerze innego niz Windows?".
> 
> 

 

standard, bolesny standard, z którym stykam sie niemal co dzień... chociaz w klasie wiedzą, ze ja jestem jakis inny i nie uzywam windowsa, to juz nie potrafią sprecyzować czego dokladnie uzywam.. heh, to i tak w sumie dobrze, ze w ogole wiedzą :}

----------

## zieloo

Prawde mowiac ja nie zetknalem sie bezposrenio z czyms takim (brat mnie uswiadamia:P).

Dzisiaj przykładowo powiedzial mi, ze rozmawial z paroma kolegami/kolezankami, ktorzy wymieniali swoje opinie na temat jak czesto nalezy i jak czesto oni przyprowadzaja reinstalacje WinBloze'a. Były bodajze 2 osoby ktore robią to co tydzien...

A my tu kompilujemy góry softu codziennie:P

----------

## psycepa

[OT]

ja swojego windowsa reinstalowalem srednio co 3 miechy bo potem komp sie zatykal i protestowal, natomiast teraz gdy wiekszosc czasu spedzam na gentoo, reinstaluje co jakies 6 miechow, mam znajomego informatyka, ktory np ma winde 2 lata bez reinstalki ale to trzeba wiedziec co gdzie jak i za ile mozna zrobic  :Razz: , znajomi z roku kojarza linuxa, jakichs 10, moze 15 uzywa, reszta slyszala i widziala na laboratorium z Operating Systems, ale ogolnie kiepsko, takie teksty jak wyzej to normalka, np znajomego zawolala kiedys pani z jakiegos dzialu i mowi ze nie moze nic wydrukowac, koles podchodzi do jej kompa a tam 16 kolorow i wielkie napisy TRYB AWARYJNY... dlatego w watku o patentach naklaniam do tego zeby do takich ludzi trafiac, duzo nie rozumieja, ale niektorzy moga cos wiecej zrobic...  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## zieloo

Ja rowniez to mialem na myśli:)

----------

## yoshi314

[OT]niestety niektorzy z tych ludzi to niereformowalne przypadki.

u mnie na uczelni jest gosciu co zalatwia oprogramowanie M$ z programu MSDNAA (za darmo dla studentow specjalne licencje). zapewne z tego powodu co chwila puszcza peany pod adresem m$. pokazuje nam stronki na ktorych najwydajniejsze kompy swiata dzialaja pod windows 2003 (http://tpc.org) - wlasnie sie pozmienialo. mowi ze sie linuksa "nie dotyka". bez myszki to on komputera chyba nie umie obsluzyc. a klawiatury to uzywa do wpisywania kodow instalacyjnych ^_^

nie ma co - wiekszosc uzytkownikow kompow w polsce to ciemna masa. 

1. ogrom durnych "plejerów" którzy rozumieja tylko klikanie w ikonki na pulpicie i pobijanie rekordow w grach. wiadomo - dla nas straceni.

2. ludzie uzaleznieni od microsoft office - 'jak to nie "łord" to ja tego nie uzywam'

3. wygodniccy - przyklejeni do windows xp. stracone pokolenie. i ich dzieci tez.

i wez takiemu czlowiekowi zaproponuj korzystanie z systemu w ktorym samemu trzeba dbac o wiekszosc rzeczy. ktory nie zainstaluje sie z 10 minut. ktory zaczyna ladnie wygladac po 2, 3 dniach od rozpoczecia instalacji. ktory zmusza czlowieka do podjecia wysilku i zapoznania sie z nim. [/OT]

----------

## arsen

hehehehe, trochę już zrzędzicie  :Smile: 

----------

## zieloo

To nie zrzędzenie tylko najpradziwsza prawda:P

Ale masz racje - to juz trochę OT...

----------

## Shadow2k3

Wlasnie sobie zapodalem z ftp install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso i oto zdziwienie mnie wzielo  :Surprised: 

Nie ma w nim : stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2 sa tylko stage3 na wsio procki z rodziny x86  :Question: 

Czyzby trza bylo se 1 sciagnac z neta dziwne  :Sad: 

Wesolych Swiat dla Forumowiczow Gentoo ! ! ! !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## patryk.pl

dobrze, że tego w takim razie nie ściągałem - uff

----------

## zieloo

 *Shadow2k3 wrote:*   

> Wlasnie sobie zapodalem z ftp install-x86-universal-2005.0.iso i oto zdziwienie mnie wzielo 
> 
> Nie ma w nim : stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2 sa tylko stage3 na wsio procki z rodziny x86 
> 
> Czyzby trza bylo se 1 sciagnac z neta dziwne 
> ...

 

Podaj URL, z którego to sciągnąłeś.

Przyłączam się do życzeń! :Very Happy: 

----------

## patryk.pl

Jezu pewnie z tego co ja podałem ftp://mirror.isp.net.au/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/

Ja również się przyłączam  :Smile:  Wesołego Jajka i Smacznego Dyngusa  :Wink: 

Właśnie sobie pomału atakuję gentoo i wychodzi na to, że źle ustawiłem sobie w make.conf mirrory i ciągle mi wyskakuje Resolving ftp.jakiś.adres.pl failed: Host not found Couldn't download portage-2.0.51.19.tar.bz2

Jakie macie ustawione mirrory dla wersji 2005.0 ??

----------

## rzezioo

ej sorki a moze mi ktos powiedziec za co tak w ogole profil odpowiada i dlaczego jego nowa wersja to takie wydarzenie?

----------

## kranked

Z góry mówie, że nie wiem dokładnie co daje nowy profil, ale podam jeden przykład, jak instalowałem 2005.0 to przy wpisaniu emerge gentoo-sources miałem dostęp do kernela 2.6.11 ( czyli z serii 2.6  :Smile:  ), a np. jak mam 2004.3 to przy wpisaniu emerge gentoo-sources miałem 2.4.x ( dokładnie nie pamiętam ).

Nie wiem czy to ma coś do rzeczy, ale takie coś mi teraz przypomniało więc może ma to jakiś związek z profilami  :Wink: 

----------

## zajec_15

Już nic nie rozumie z tym gentoo 2005.0 w gazecie linux+ extra jest już gentoo 2005.0 a na oficjalnych mirrorach nie ma jest wcišż tlyko 2003.4 co jest grane??

----------

## arsen

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> ej sorki a moze mi ktos powiedziec za co tak w ogole profil odpowiada i dlaczego jego nowa wersja to takie wydarzenie?

 

poprostu profile zawierają liste pakietów które powinny się znaleść w instalacji gentoo. np. w packages widać liste pakietów wraz z wersjami, virtuale pokazują co ma być powiedzmy domyślne w systemie, np. devfsd czy udev, gentoo-sources czy inny kernel itd.

Wytłumaczyłem to strasznie po macoszemu  :Smile: 

----------

## patryk.pl

Jak sobie mogę ściągnąć portage-2.0.51.19.tar.bz2, żeby bootstrap mi tego nie próbował ściągać ??

----------

## Shadow2k3

Witam 

Chcialem Poinformowac ze jest juz oficjalnie nowe Gentoo 2005.0 na serwerach ftp i na torrencie zapraszam na www.gentoo.org

pozdrawiam 

Lanego Dyngusa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Krasnal

 *Shadow2k3 wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Chcialem Poinformowac ze jest juz oficjalnie nowe Gentoo 2005.0 na serwerach ftp i na torrencie zapraszam na www.gentoo.org
> 
> 

 

Wlasnie jest. Zgrywalem z ftp rzeszowskiego pod amd64 i tak mi sie zdaje ale zapomnieli zrobic z tego plyte bootowalna. Czy moze trzeba jakas modlitwe nad ta wersja odmowic.

Sam sobie potwierdzam, wersja z ftp "rzeszow" jest nie bootowalna. Zgralem normalna wersje z torrenta. I wszytsko ladnie wyglada.

----------

## Raku

 *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   

> to przy wpisaniu emerge gentoo-sources miałem 2.4.x ( dokładnie nie pamiętam ).
> 
> 

 

gdybyś wpisał emerge gentoo-dev-sources, miałbyś to samo co w 2005.0  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

[quote="Krasnal"] *Shadow2k3 wrote:*   

> Sam sobie potwierdzam, wersja z ftp "rzeszow" jest nie bootowalna. Zgralem normalna wersje z torrenta. I wszytsko ladnie wyglada.

 

widocznie pojawi się przy kolejnych synchronizacjach. Wersja "rzeszowska" zawiera dokładnie to, co główny serwer distfiles gentoo.

----------

## kranked

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *=KrAnKeD= wrote:*   to przy wpisaniu emerge gentoo-sources miałem 2.4.x ( dokładnie nie pamiętam ).
> 
>  
> 
> gdybyś wpisał emerge gentoo-dev-sources, miałbyś to samo co w 2005.0 

 

Wiem, że miałbym to samo, ale właśnie chodziło mi o sam fakt, że gentoo-sources od razu jest 2.6.11  :Wink: 

----------

## Treiks

Co robie zle? Bo mysle ze ma to akurat zwiazek z 2005.0 (?zbierznosc przypadkowa?)

Sytuacja: 

system z kernelem 2.4.28 

make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.0/

i po ostanich emerge --sync emerge uparcie twierdzi, że:

```

[root@pingwin~]# emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 [2.4.22-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.11.5

[root@pingwin~]#
```

Nie za bardzo mi sie to usmiecha bo nie mam zamiaru (przynajmniej narazie na tej maszynie) przechodzic na kernel 2.6. Nagłówków dla 2.4 tez nie bardzo chcę się pozbyć wiec co jest grane?

Nadmieniam, iż probowalem zlinkowac make.profile z 2004.X (innymi) ale efekt mniej wiecej ten sam.

----------

## Poe

hmm... a masz w USE nptl i nptlonly? jezeli tak, to to normalne, bo wtedy potrzebne sa naglowki 2.6.

btw. nie lepiej przejsc na profil 2005.0? albo przynajmniej 2004.3, tak juz ;przyszlosciowo' ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Treiks

Z flag mam tylko: cups,hardend,hardendphp,mmx,ncurses,nls,oav,pam,pwdb,readline,samba,sasl,sse,ssl,tcpd,zlib

Reszta na tej maszynie jest niepotrzebna lub włączana tylko przy okreslonych aplikacjach.

Nptl* napewno nie.

W sumie moge wylaczyc to przez /etc/portage/package.mask i zamaskowanie wersji ale nie bardzo chce w ten sposób bo do tej pory dzialo to OK.

----------

## Thindil

Domyślnym jądrem od 2005.0 jest 2.6, jeżeli chcesz używać wersji 2.4 musisz użyć profilu 

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4

```

----------

## Treiks

Dzieki - jest Ok!

----------

